# Looking for a Poodle!



## TwirlAndTweak (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi everyone! Newbie here.  

I have posted an intro over on the Intros page, so I won't go into my whole background again here. But my family is looking to add a standard poodle to our family within the next year or so. We would prefer to rescue, but we are absolutely open to a pup from a breeder if that's the best fit! We're okay with adding an adult. Gender doesn't matter. We currently have one male and one female dog. Both are fairly even-tempered; neither looks for reasons to start stuff.

Anyway, trying to find a rescue has been tough! Petfinder doesn't have much of anything in the Pacific Northwest, which is really what we would prefer, as we would like to be able to go pick the dog up in person, without having to drive forever! And I haven't been able to find ANY breed-specific rescues for poodles, which is actually great for the breed, so I'm not complaining. But I'm hoping you guys might have some insider knowledge.

I will be sending an email to the local poodle club soon to put out some feelers through them as well, but I'd like to cover all of my bases!

Thanks for any and all help.

Mariah


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Welcome and good luck with your search. Occasionally people post messages about an adoptable poodle so keep in touch!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't know where you are but there is a black Standard Poodle available in Maryland. Mutts Matter is a rescue in Silver Spring, Maryland. Here's their link: Mutts Matter Rescue

And here is a pic of the Spoo


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Just reread your post. You're pretty far away.


----------



## DivinityPoodles (Jan 23, 2012)

Tudorose Poodles is in Oregon.

Working dogs and a very, very good breeder always there to answer questions, help etc. 

Tudorose Standard Poodles

Good luck


----------



## TwirlAndTweak (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks! That spoo is a total beauty, and if I were closer, I'd be all over that.  And I will definitely send Tudorose an email!

Thanks again,
Mariah


----------

